# It really is hard to name your hedgie but...



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I am certain that we picked the right name for ours. 

I wasn't really excited when my kid picked the name Priscilla but it's truly perfect. At first, I called her Prissy-pants. Then her named morphed into Prick-zilla and now whenever ANYONE in the house throws a fit (I do live with two pre-teen girls as well as a hedgehog), we call them ...

PRISSY-FITS!

Seriously? What is more perfect?

:lol:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

:lol: 
I love it!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's hilarious and so fits.  :lol:


----------

